# VBScript Leerzeichen durch Zeilenumbruch ersetzen



## DirkHo (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Textdatei in der jede Menge Dateinamen kommagetrennt drin stehen. Nun möchte ich jedoch gerne Komma-Leerzeichen durch Zeilenumbruch ersetzen, so dass alle Dateinamen untereinander stehen.

Das Einlesen und speichern der neuen Datei klappt problemlos. Allerdings habe ich Probleme wenn ich


```
newFile = Replace(aktuelleZeile, ", ", "\r\n")
```

verwende, um das Komma-Leerzeichen mit dem Zeilenumbruch zu ersetzen, da dann immer Dateiname\r\n in jeder Zeile der neuen Datei steht.

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## tombe (27. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es aus wenn du


```
newFile = Replace(aktuelleZeile, ", ", CHR(10) & CHR(13))
```

dafür schreibst?


----------



## DirkHo (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo tombe,

vielen Dank!

Wenn ich 


```
CHR(10) & CHR(13)
```

verwende, dann bekomme ich den Zeilenumbruch inkl. Absatz. Das ist allerdings nicht so gut. Jetzt verwende ich einfach nur 


```
CHR(10)
```

und bekomme dann nur den Zeilenumbruch. Das funktioniert perfekt, wird vom Notepad zwar nicht erkannt, dafür aber vom Notepad++ (und auch zur Weiterverarbeitung per VBScript ).

Vielen Dank, deine Antwort hat mir super geholfen und viele Grüße,

Dirk


----------

